# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Ετζίαν Σταρ στη Μυτιλήνη

## chiotis

Προσκρουση του Ετζιαν Σταρ στη Μυτιληνη λογω θυελοδων ανεμων(ετσι ακουσα στις ειδησεις)

----------


## chiotis

Προσκρουση Aegean Star στη Μυτιληνη : http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

----------


## zamas

* Διαρροή καυσίμων από το «AEGEAN STAR» στη Μυτιλήνη*

http://photos2.marinetraffic.com/ais...9778&size=full
*ΤΟ AEGEAN STAR ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ 4 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤOY 2009 ΩΡΑ 18:30 ΦΩΤΟ: ΖAIMIS
AEGEAN STAR PORT KARLOVASSI - SAMOS 04/08/09*

                      Μεγάλη διαρροή καυσίμου από τις δεξαμενές του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου  «AEGEAN STAR» σημειώθηκε, σήμερα το πρωί, μέσα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της  Μυτιλήνης. 

Το πλοίο, γύρω στις 6 το πρωί, προσέκρουσε στη δεξιά είσοδο του  λιμανιού, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί ρήγμα, μήκους 8 μέτρων. Η  διαρροή άρχισε μετά την πρόσδεση του πλοίου, στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού.  


Στελέχη του Λιμενικού Σώματος και εθελοντές αντλούν την καύσιμη  ύλη, ενώ άγνωστες είναι, μέχρι στιγμής, οι επιπτώσεις στην θαλάσσια  περιοχή από τη διαρροή.


Πηγή: zougla.gr

----------


## zamas

* Διαρροή καυσίμων από το «AEGEAN STAR» στη Μυτιλήνη*

http://photos2.marinetraffic.com/ais...9778&size=full
*ΤΟ AEGEAN STAR ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ 4 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤOY 2009 ΩΡΑ 18:30 ΦΩΤΟ: ΖAIMIS
AEGEAN STAR PORT KARLOVASSI - SAMOS 04/08/09*

                      Μεγάλη διαρροή καυσίμου από τις δεξαμενές του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου  «AEGEAN STAR» σημειώθηκε, σήμερα το πρωί, μέσα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της  Μυτιλήνης. 

Το πλοίο, γύρω στις 6 το πρωί, προσέκρουσε στη δεξιά είσοδο του  λιμανιού, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί ρήγμα, μήκους 8 μέτρων. Η  διαρροή άρχισε μετά την πρόσδεση του πλοίου, στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού.  Το λιμενικό ειδοποιήθηκε στις 06.25 από τον πλοίαρχο ότι κατά την  διαδικασία εισόδου τ στο λιμάνι, στις 05.20, προσέκρουσε στον  κυματοθραύστη, ο οποίος βρίσκεται στον πράσινο φανό εισόδου, με  αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί ρήγμα στην Νο 3 δεξιά δεξαμενή καυσίμων, ενώ  στην περιοχή έπνεαν άνεμοι εντάσεως 7-8 μποφόρ.Το «Αegean Star» ερχόταν  από Χίο με 21 άτομα πλήρωμα, 6 επιβάτες και 45 φορτηγά οχήματα.

Το πλοίο παρά την πρόσκρουση ,κατέπλευσε και πρυμνοδέτησε με  ασφάλεια στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια  τους επιβάτες του και τα οχήματα. ¶μεσα από προσωπικό του Κεντρικού  Λιμεναρχείου, που μετέβη στο σημείο, διαπιστώθηκε  θαλάσσια ρύπανση, η  οποία με την συνδρομή δύο πλωτών περιπολικών του Λιμενικού Σώματος και  ενός ρυμουλκού τοποθέτησαν έγκαιρα πλωτά φράγματα και απορροφητικά  υλικά. Έτσι κατάφεραν  να εγκλωβίσουν την πετρελαιοκηλίδα εκτάσεως 200  τ.μ. και να αποτρέψουν την επέκταση της θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης.

Οι διαστάσεις του ρήγματος και η έκταση ζημιών στα ύφαλα του πλοίου,  πρόκειται να διαπιστωθούν, κατόπιν αυτοψίας από ιδιώτη δύτη, ενώ σύμφωνα  με τον πλοίαρχο δεν υφίσταται πλέον διαρροή καυσίμων στη θάλασσα.
Από την Λιμενική Αρχή Μυτιλήνης, η οποία διενεργεί την προανάκριση,  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς και  προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον Νηογνώμονα που το  παρακολουθεί.

*Νεα Ενημερωση*
Πηγή: zougla.gr

----------


## arxidokimos

το πλοιο εκανε 8 μετρα ριγμα .. και διμιουργισε πετρελαιοκιλιδα 200τμ

----------


## chiotis

Μαλλον τα πραγματα ειναι πιο δυσκολα απο οσο φενονταν....

----------


## pantelis2009

΄Πλήρωμα και επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους?

----------


## chiotis

> ΄Πλήρωμα και επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους?


Eυτυχως ειναι ολοι καλα στην υγεια τους............και μαλλον αυτο ειναι το μονο θετικο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

> Μαλλον τα πραγματα ειναι πιο δυσκολα απο οσο φενονταν....


Τι υπονοεις δλδ..?

----------


## t54g05

Η πρόσκρουση έγινε στις 5:20 το πρωί κατά τον κατάπλου στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης αλλά ο Πλοίαρχος λέει πως δεν το κατάλαβε και το αντιλήφθηκε περίπου μετά από 1 ώρα. Να μην ξεχνάμε φυσικά ότι ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα ήταν καταπονημένοι μετά από ταξίδι με 10 μποφόρ το οποίο προκάλεσε μετατόπιση φορτίου στο καράβι με πολλές ζημιές σε νταλίκες και βυτία.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα λέμε αλλά...



> Και εδώ γίνετε το ζήτημα... Τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ σταματάνε  με το 9άρη... Τα καημένα τα ρο/ρο με όμοιους και παραπάνω κινδύνους  (ευλεκτα κλπ) και με μειωμένο πλήρωμα μπορούν να εκτελούν τα  δρομολόγια???


Φταίει ο Πλοίαρχος ή η υποτιθέμενη "Αρχη" που επιβλέπει την ασφάλεια των πλοίων???
Υπομονή στο πλήρωμα, καλά κουράγια για τον Πλοίαρχο...

----------


## Romilda

Για αρχή, καλά ξεμπερδέματα στον καπετάνιο και σε όσους συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είναι εγκληματίες για ανακρίσεις παρόλο που το φταίξιμο πιστεύω είναι άλλων....
  Αν ο κάθε πλοίαρχος που βλέπει ότι έχει πολλά μποφόρ η θάλασσα που είναι στην ρώτα του αρνηθεί να ταξιδέψει λόγο άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών τότε δυστυχώς στο λιμάνι προορισμού θα τον περιμένει ο αντικαταστάτης του....Το γελοίο(ή ειρωνικό) είναι  πως ο καπετάνιος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί τον απόπλου για το καλό του πληρώματος, των επιβατών, του φορτίου και του πλοίου.. Που να το κάνει όμως ο καθένας αφού όπως είπαμε θα χάσει την δουλειά του??? Δυστυχώς οι εταιρείες το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι πως να βάλουν μέσα φορτηγά για να πάρουν τα φράγκα (άσχετα για το αν αυτά τα φορτία θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους σώα ή όχι)….Τι να πει κάνεις???? Ελληνικοί νόμοι, λιμενικές αρχές και ελληνική ναυτιλία σου λέει μετά….

----------


## t54g05

> Φταίει ο Πλοίαρχος ή η υποτιθέμενη "Αρχη" που επιβλέπει την ασφάλεια των πλοίων???
> Υπομονή στο πλήρωμα, καλά κουράγια για τον Πλοίαρχο...


Μαζί με την "Αρχή" πρόσθεσε και τους εφοπλιστές που αναγκάζουν τους Πλοιάρχους να κάνουν τέτοια ταξίδια, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι ο Καπετάνιος από μόνος του να επέλεγε να κάνει το ταξίδι.

----------


## t54g05

@ Romilda
Μην τα βάζεις με τις Λιμενικές Αρχές. Αυτοί Νόμους έχουν και τους εφαρμόζουν. Μάλλον οι Κεντρικές Υπηρεσίες σου φταίνε που είναι προς Δραπετσώνα μεριά.

----------


## Romilda

Και βεβαια φταινε!!!!! Οποτε θελουν οι λιμενικες αρχες εφαρμοζουν τους νομους.. Εκει που πρεπει να τους εφαρμόσουν το παίζουν Κινέζοι...Δεν έβλεπαν τα μποφόρ?? Οι άνεμοι ήταν θυελλώδης. Δεν μπορούσαν να το σταματήσουν?? Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!! Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Πότε εφαρμόστηκαν οι νόμοι για να εφαρμοστούν τώρα????

----------


## t54g05

Φυσικά και δεν μπορούσαν να το σταματήσουν. Αφού η νομοθεσία λέει ότι τα Φ/Γ πλοία τέτοιου μήκους αποπλέουν κατά κρίση Πλοιάρχου και μόνο. Πως λοιπόν να απαγορεύσει ο Λιμενικός τον απόπλου; Τι θα πει μετά στον εφοπλιστή όταν του ζητήσει διαφυγόντα κέρδη; Μην έχουμε αυτήν την νοοτροπία.

----------


## Romilda

> Να μην ξεχνάμε φυσικά ότι ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα ήταν καταπονημένοι μετά από ταξίδι με 10 μποφόρ το οποίο προκάλεσε μετατόπιση φορτίου στο καράβι με πολλές ζημιές σε νταλίκες και βυτία.


Αφού λοιπόν υπήρχε καταπόνηση του πλοιάρχου και του πληρώματος (παραβίαση των κανόνων για τις ώρες ανάπαυσης) υπόνοιες για ζημιές στο φορτίο και ιδιαίτερα αν αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο(όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση), η λιμενική αρχή θα έπρεπε να προβεί στις ανάλογες ενέργειες που επιβάλει ο νόμος. πως γίνεται να το ξέρει το φόρουμ και όχι η λιμενική αρχή (με την προϋπόθεση ότι αυτό είναι γεγονός που ισχύει γιατί αν δεν ισχύει καλό θα είναι να μην αναφέρεται)οτι υπηρχαν ολα αυτα τα προβλήματα??

----------


## Ch.Purser

> Και βεβαια φταινε!!!!! Οποτε θελουν οι λιμενικες αρχες εφαρμοζουν τους νομους.. Εκει που πρεπει να τους εφαρμόσουν το παίζουν Κινέζοι...Δεν έβλεπαν τα μποφόρ?? Οι άνεμοι ήταν θυελλώδης. Δεν μπορούσαν να το σταματήσουν?? Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!! Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Πότε εφαρμόστηκαν οι νόμοι για να εφαρμοστούν τώρα????


Εδώ λοιπόν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ..!!Μην ξεχνάμε την φωτογραφία του πλοίου έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου να παλεύει με τα κύματα και με εμφανή κλίση..!Γράφτηκε επίσης ότι το πλοίο έκανε σβούρες έξω από το λιμάνι...Ψέμα γιατί δεν έδινε άδεια το λιμεναρχείο να μπεί το πλοίο γιατι θεωρούσαν οτι δεν μπορεί..!!Πως γίνετε μετά από σχεδόν 1 ώρα να του επιτρέπετε η είσοδο με ίδιο καιρο??




> Φυσικά και δεν μπορούσαν να το σταματήσουν. Αφού η νομοθεσία λέει ότι τα Φ/Γ πλοία τέτοιου μήκους αποπλέουν κατά κρίση Πλοιάρχου και μόνο. Πως λοιπόν να απαγορεύσει ο Λιμενικός τον απόπλου; Τι θα πει μετά στον εφοπλιστή όταν του ζητήσει διαφυγόντα κέρδη; Μην έχουμε αυτήν την νοοτροπία.


Μάλλον φίλε δεν έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι το πλοίο παρέμεινε στην Χίο για 12 και πλέον ώρες ...!!Οπότε δεν υπάρχει το θέμα με τον Εφοπλιστή...!Πάντα όλες αυτές οι παραμονές των Ro/Ro λόγο καιρού είναι κατόπιν συνενόησης με την Εταιρεία..!
Επιπλέον το λιμεναρχείο Χίου γνώριζε ότι το πλοίο είχε κάνει ένα ταξίδι 14 ωρών λόγο θυελλωδών ανέμων μπορούσε άνετα να κρατήσει το πλοίο λόγο υπέρβασής ωρών αναπάυσεως του Πληρώματος..!

----------


## t54g05

> Μάλλον φίλε δεν έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι το πλοίο παρέμεινε στην Χίο για 12 και πλέον ώρες ...!!Οπότε δεν υπάρχει το θέμα με τον Εφοπλιστή...!Πάντα όλες αυτές οι παραμονές των Ro/Ro λόγο καιρού είναι κατόπιν συνενόησης με την Εταιρεία..!
> Επιπλέον το λιμεναρχείο Χίου γνώριζε ότι το πλοίο είχε κάνει ένα ταξίδι 14 ωρών λόγο θυελλωδών ανέμων μπορούσε άνετα να κρατήσει το πλοίο λόγο υπέρβασής ωρών αναπάυσεως του Πληρώματος..!


Εσύ μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο το καράβι παρέμεινε στην Χίο. Δεν παρέμεινε για να ξεκουραστεί το πλήρωμα ή λόγω καιρού ή επειδή ο Εφοπλιστής λυπήθηκε το καράβι. Το καράβι έμεινε στην Χίο μετά από απαγόρευση της Λιμενικής Αρχής γιατί υπήρξε μετατόπιση φορτίου και επιθεωρήθηκε για κάποια νερά που παρουσιάστηκαν μέσα στο καράβι.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=41&nid=1231070926

----------


## Romilda

> Εσύ μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο το καράβι παρέμεινε στην Χίο. Δεν παρέμεινε για να ξεκουραστεί το πλήρωμα ή λόγω καιρού ή επειδή ο Εφοπλιστής λυπήθηκε το καράβι. Το καράβι έμεινε στην Χίο μετά από απαγόρευση της Λιμενικής Αρχής γιατί υπήρξε μετατόπιση φορτίου και επιθεωρήθηκε για κάποια νερά που παρουσιάστηκαν μέσα στο καράβι.



Kαι παρόλα αυτά το άφησε το λιμεναρχείο να φύγει???Τοτε λοιπον που είναι οι νομοί που εφαρμόζουν????

----------


## t54g05

> Kαι παρόλα αυτά το άφησε το λιμεναρχείο να φύγει???Τοτε λοιπον που είναι οι νομοί που εφαρμόζουν????


Δεν έφυγε έτσι.... έγινε σωστή στοιβασία, επιθεωρήθηκε, πήρε βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα και έφυγε. Τι άλλο νομίζεις ότι έπρεπε να γίνει;

----------


## t54g05

Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου ότι σήμερα συνελήφθη ο Καπετάνιος με την διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου.

----------


## sylver23

Εχει αναφερθεί στο θέμα του ατυχήματος.

----------


## t54g05

Η εκ νέου, σημερινή, σύλληψη με την διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου δεν νομίζω να έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά. Εχθές ο Εισαγγελέας είχε δώσει εντολή σύλληψης και μετά από λίγο τους άφησε ελεύθερους.... σήμερα όμως συνελήφθησαν για να περάσουν δίκη.

----------


## Ch.Purser

> Η εκ νέου, σημερινή, σύλληψη με την διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου δεν νομίζω να έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά. Εχθές ο Εισαγγελέας είχε δώσει εντολή σύλληψης και μετά από λίγο τους άφησε ελεύθερους.... σήμερα όμως συνελήφθησαν για να περάσουν δίκη.


Και για πες μας φίλε μου με τις τόοοοσο έγκυρες πηγές σου πέρασαν δίκη...?Και εάν ναί?Τι έγινε?

----------


## t54g05

Τελικά η πληροφόρηση ήταν λανθασμένη. Στο πλοίο σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες συγκόλλησης του ρήγματος και αύριο πιθανόν θα τελειώσουν και με τις εργασίες απορρύπανσης. ένα βίντεο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuiG3...eature=related

----------


## Ch.Purser

> Τελικά η πληροφόρηση ήταν λανθασμένη. Στο πλοίο σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες συγκόλλησης του ρήγματος και αύριο πιθανόν θα τελειώσουν και με τις εργασίες απορρύπανσης. ένα βίντεο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuiG3...eature=related


Μα λέω και εγώ...Τι ξεφτέρια είναι που έβγαλαν πορίσματα για δίκη μέσα σε μια μέρα...

----------


## chiotis

> Τι υπονοεις δλδ..?


Αυτο ειναι το θετικο (οτι δεν υπηρξαν τραυματισμοι) το αρνητικο ειναι η ζημια που επαθε το πλοιο και διαρροη καυσιμων και οτι το αφησαν να ταξιδεψει με τετοιο καιρο......τι αλλο να υπονοω???

----------


## van62

*Τι τα θελετε κυριοι??αυτα ειναι τα χαλια της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας....
*



*Υπό την επήρεια ναρκωτικών ο πηδαλιούχος;*

                      Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Τρίτη, 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2010, 14:20                      

                      Ενώπιον του εισαγγελέα Μυτιλήνης οδηγήθηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι ο  50χρονος πηδαλιούχος του πλοίου Aegean Star, που προσέκρουσε στον  λιμενοβραχίονα της Μυτιλήνης, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί θαλάσσια  ρύπανση στην περιοχή την περασμένη Κυριακή.

Ο 50χρονος συνελήφθη από άνδρες του Λιμενικού, γιατί παρέλαβε ένα  ασυνόδευτο δέμα από το «European Express», το οποίο περιείχε 8,83  γραμμάρια ηρωίνης. Σε έρευνα που ακολούθησε στην καμπίνα του πλοίου,  εντοπίστηκαν μία ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά ακριβείας διάφορα άλλα σύνεργα  καθώς και υπολείμματα ηρωίνης.

Ο εν λόγω άνδρας κρατούσε το πηδάλιο την ώρα του ατυχήματος, γεγονός που  ίσως δώσει νέα τροπή στο ναυτικό ατύχημα. Στο μεταξύ, με εντατικούς  ρυθμούς συνεχίζεται η διαδικασία απορρύπανσης του λιμενοβραχίονα. Από τη  διαρροή καυσίμου προκλήθηκαν ζημιές στα αλιευτικά σκάφη των ψαράδων του  Συλλόγου Αλιέων στο Φανάρι. Οι ιδιοκτήτες τους φέρονται αποφασισμένοι  να καταθέσουν μηνύσεις κατά παντός υπευθύνου.

Πηγή: ert.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι και χάλια ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό... Ας μην κρίνουμε τόσο γενικά και άστοχα ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις. Ας κρατήσουμε την σοβαρότητα μας και ας αφήσουμε το αρμόδια όργανα να κρίνουν και να αποφασίσουν

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Τι τα θελετε κυριοι??αυτα ειναι τα χαλια της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας....
> *



Όσον αφορά την είδηση αυτή θα αξιολογηθεί στις ανακρίσεις που θα γίνουν.Μόνο καλή δεν είναι...

Αλλα για το σχόλιο σου και σύμφωνα με όσα γράφεις κατά διαστήματα 
μόνο απαράδεκτα μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν!!!
Κόμπλεξ και κακία βγάζουν φίλε μου!!

Τη μια μας λες γιατί δεν βγήκε σε 2 μέρες το πόρισμα για το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ λες και δεν ξέρεις ότι στη μέση είναι και οι ασφαλειστικές , την άλλη αποθαρύνεις παιδιά να μείνουν μακρυά από το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις??

----------


## chiotis

> Οχι και χάλια ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό... Ας μην κρίνουμε τόσο γενικά και άστοχα ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις. Ας κρατήσουμε την σοβαρότητα μας και ας αφήσουμε το αρμόδια όργανα να κρίνουν και να αποφασίσουν


Συμφωνω απολυτος ας μην βλεπουμε τις εξερεσεις που ισως να μην υπαρχουν αλλες..

----------


## GREEN ARROW

Εννοείται πως δεν είναι αυτά τα χάλια της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας, ούτε μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέτοιυ είδους γενικεύσεις και αφορισμούς...  Αν εννοείτε αυτό πού γράφετε, απλά ντρέπομαι.

----------


## Leo

Είναι σαφές ότι αυτά δεν είναι τα χάλια της ναυτιλίας.
Ούτε όμως και το περιστατικό που περιγράφεται με τον πηδαλιούχο είναι αυτό που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα ή τουλάχιστον μόνο αυτό καθευατό το γεγονός. Εφ όσον το ατύχημα δεν έχει ακόμη διερευνηθεί, καλό είναι να μην προτρέχουμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα που πιθανόν μας οδηγούν σε λάθος δρόμους.

----------


## chiotis

> Είναι σαφές ότι αυτά δεν είναι τα χάλια της ναυτιλίας.
> Ούτε όμως και το περιστατικό που περιγράφεται με τον πηδαλιούχο είναι αυτό που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα ή τουλάχιστον μόνο αυτό καθευατό το γεγονός. Εφ όσον το ατύχημα δεν έχει ακόμη διερευνηθεί, καλό είναι να μην προτρέχουμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα που πιθανόν μας οδηγούν σε λάθος δρόμους.


Συγουρα ο κυριοτερος λογος κατα τη γνωμη μου ηταν η κακοκαιρια γιατι τοτε τη μανουβρα γιατι την εκανε μια χαρα ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μπορούμε απο ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό να καταδικάζουμε την Ελληνική ναυτοσύνη. Ας αφήσουμε να βγει το πόρισμα και μετά θα δούμε τα λάθη, ποιος έφταιγε και ποιος φταίει.

----------


## sylver23

Θα παρακαλέσω οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις  να μην συνεχιστούν.

----------


## taxiarhis

Απο το πρωι βρησκετε στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το ειδικο αντιρρυπαντικο σκαφος.

----------


## t54g05

Τελείωσαν οι εργασίες (προσωρινής) αποκατάστασης, ο Νηογνώμονας (Lloyd's) έδωσε βεβαιωτικό για μεμονωμένο πλου και μάλλον κατά την Παρασκευή θα αναχωρήσει για Πέραμα.

----------


## t54g05

[IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us/[/IMG]


Πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε από Μυτιλήνη για το Πέραμα

----------

